# Closed for Moving



## Dave Martell (Aug 6, 2014)

Unfortunately we're going to lose internet access until 8/15. I won't be available here or through email and our store will be closed during this time.

Sorry for any inconvenience this may cause.


----------



## Dave Martell (Aug 15, 2014)

I'm back.


----------



## mkriggen (Aug 15, 2014)

arty2:
:dance::dance::dance::dance::dance::dance::dance::dance:
:hula::hula::hula::hula::hula::hula:
:viking::viking::viking::viking::viking::viking::viking::viking:

Are you operational?



Be well,
Mikey


----------



## Dave Martell (Aug 15, 2014)

mkriggen said:


> Are you operational?




Not yet but I'm working on it. I'm going to open up the flood gates any day now. I sure can't wait to get back to work!


----------



## Namaxy (Aug 15, 2014)

Great news Dave! I'm confident there is a big backlog of work when you're ready to go.


----------



## apicius9 (Aug 15, 2014)

Good. Vacation is over, so now get back to work 

Stefan


----------



## Erilyn75 (Aug 18, 2014)

So glad to hear things are going right for a change!


----------



## Dave Martell (Aug 21, 2014)

I've got it almost put back together, just need to air up the tires.


----------



## Burl Source (Aug 21, 2014)

You're looking good Dave.


----------



## mkriggen (Aug 21, 2014)

Man, I can't believe you haven't gone to a three speed hub on that thing yet, no wonder you're behind:disdain:


Be well,
Mikey


----------



## Lexington Jim (Aug 21, 2014)

I suggest some oil on the chain.

Glad you found a place and are getting back to work.


----------

